# VapeCon 2022 | Cloud Chasing competition



## VapeCon

*VapeCon 2022 Cloud Chasing Competition !!
--- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---*

ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2019 on *Saturday, 26th November at 13:00* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA

Do your clouds make heads turn? If so, then the time has come for you to step up to the plate, and bask in the glory that is being the champion of the Cloud Chasing Competition at the biggest vaping event in South Africa!!!

There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon), so time to charge those batteries, and stretch those lungs!

*How Do I Enter?*​
You post *"I'm interested"* in this thread to reserve your place!​
There are 40 slots available with 20 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs in this thread​
The remaining 20 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day.​
Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!​
Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.​
*How Do I Win?*​
There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round​
Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Ruler Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.​
You may use *any atty, mod and build *that you want.* (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)*​
Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their *own juice of choice*. Yes! you can bring your Own Juice​
Each contestant gets *1 attempt per round*.

*Judges will decide based on the following:*​
Distance of cloud​
Density of cloud​

If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again​

*Entrants:
1. @*SinningSaurus
*2. @*Mr400W
*3.@*GuntherHubner117
*4. @*Christoffel
*5. @*JacoF
*6. 
7. 
8.
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. *


----------



## SinningSaurus

I'm interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mr400W

Very amped and very interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GuntherHubner117

I'm interested


----------



## Christoffel

VapeCon said:


> View attachment 265669
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2022 Cloud Chasing Competition !!
> --- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---*
> 
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2019 on *Saturday, 26th November at 13:00* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA
> 
> Do your clouds make heads turn? If so, then the time has come for you to step up to the plate, and bask in the glory that is being the champion of the Cloud Chasing Competition at the biggest vaping event in South Africa!!!
> 
> There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon), so time to charge those batteries, and stretch those lungs!
> 
> *How Do I Enter?*​
> You post *"I'm interested"* in this thread to reserve your place!​
> There are 40 slots available with 20 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs in this thread​
> The remaining 20 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day.​
> Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!​
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.​
> *How Do I Win?*​
> There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round​
> Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Ruler Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.​
> You may use *any atty, mod and build *that you want.* (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)*​
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their *own juice of choice*. Yes! you can bring your Own Juice​
> Each contestant gets *1 attempt per round*.
> 
> *Judges will decide based on the following:*​
> Distance of cloud​
> Density of cloud​
> 
> If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again​
> 
> *Entrants:
> 1. @*SinningSaurus
> *2. @*Mr400W
> *3.@*GuntherHubner117
> *4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15. *


I'm interested


----------



## Christoffel

I'm interested


----------



## JacoF

I'm interested


----------



## Dave557

I'm interested


----------



## MIKE6236

I'm interested


----------



## MartinThor

I'm interested. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deemo

I am interested


----------



## Deemo

I'm interested


----------

